# Buying a new camera



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new camera since the lense shutters on my point and shoot camera as not working well as often cover the shot. I was debating whether I should get a DSLR camera but was then discouraged by the prices since I don't want to spend more than 100$. I want something that I don't need to be perfectly still to not blur photos, which is the case with the camera I have now. I'm also looking for very high quality photos, such that when I look at them on my computer, I can see very good detailing and lighting. I know that there are point and shoot camera's like that since I've seen them.

This is my camera now: Amazon.com: Kodak Easyshare M1033 10 MP Digital Camera with 3xOptical Zoom (Black): Camera & Photo

What can you suggest me?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kodak is a failing company so I would stay away from them.

For your budget this would be a nice camera to use:

Canon PowerShot A4000 IS 16.0Megapixel Digital Camera Blue 6152B001 - Best Buy


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Canon looks nice. I like the 8x optical zoom. My old Canon been a good camera, but so have been the Kodaks.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What should I be looking for if I want high quality/big size photos? Higher megapixel rating?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Megapixels are always a good thing.

The lenses used are also a factor.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs. yustr has a Nikon CoolPix that takes very nice pics. Highly recommended.

But please understand that most P&S's are not going to allow large prints/presentation regardless of the number of pixels. That said, they do perfectly fine for of what most people will use them for. As MC pointed out, it's the lens that may be the limiting factor.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If we can talk you into adding another 200-250 to your spending limit, there are some very nice mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras on sale right now that'll get you DSLR quality prints for an excellent value.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> If we can talk you into adding another 200-250 to your spending limit, there are some very nice mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras on sale right now that'll get you DSLR quality prints for an excellent value.


If I could add that much more money, I think Id have a lot more options lol


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the average person can get along just fine with a good quality point and shoot camera.

Want big pictures? get a medium format camera. Thousands of $$$$$.

BG


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Why aim so low...mega is so last year. Today we're shooting for giga: :grin:


Image


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The next step from P&S cameras is to 'Bridge' cameras, they have lots of DSLR features but no interchangeable lenses. However, the zoom-range is from approx. 25mm-1000mm (in 35mm film terms) and include a vast array of aids and functions (Some sort of 'frame-lock' to reduce hand-shake blurs, automatic white-balance, 'picture-lock' for moving objects etc.) - Fortunately, most of them are just set-&-forget, (sounds/beeps on/off, pic-display time and so on etc.)

I can heartily recommend the 'Fuji Finepix' range of bridge-cameras, but Canon, Nikon, Olympus etc. all make good kit for their price-range.

I do suggest trawling around the shops though, to physically try the cameras in your hands, are the buttons in the right place for your fingers? Is it heavy to hold for long periods? - Also, when you've found a camera that you like, check the manufacturer's web-site and take a browse through that model's manual, and see if the useful bits are accessible or buried under layers of menus.

1 final point worth mentioning depends on your photography 'style', if you tend to go and spend a day shooting several hundred photos, then consider choosing a camera that takes 'AA' batteries, there's nothing more frustrating than having a battery go flat with no means of recharging/replacing - 'AA' batteries are available almost everywhere.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Well I wanted the camera mainly for my upcoming NY trip but I didn't want to spend a lot. I thought it over and it would be futile to rush into a buying decision since I'm leaving next weekend. 

If I still want a good camera (if I still travel more after that and still feel I need a better camera), I will take everyone's advice into play.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fair enough, good luck and enjoy your trip :thumb: - Mrs WereBo spent a week there several years ago, she absolutely loved the place (apart from getting to the airport 24 hours early for the flight back to the UK, she spent the day pretending to be a 'bag-lady' :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

yustr said:


> Why aim so low...mega is so last year. Today we're shooting for giga: :grin:
> 
> 
> Image


 
Looks like we've moved on to gigagiga pixels now: :rofl::rofl:

London World Record Panoramic Photo: See Big Ben, London Eye, Tower Bridge, and more than you can imagine.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I paid 150 euro for my Nikon Coolpix L310 & although I would love to own something more sophisticated and with better glass (lenses) this is a great "step forward" so if you an afford to add a few dollars more to your budget and would like to take a step closer to the professionals I'd suggest taking a similar route. Only rawback is that it's obviously a bit bulkir than a pocket sized P&S.

*a few pictures here of my first days shoot* .. still learning how to handle it though !!!


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Fish, but the whole sense of urgency was to get a good cam for my upcoming trip but since my friend will be bringing her DSLR Canon, I'll just use that. I'll continue looking into when I return next week and see if I still want a better cam.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fair enough, with the vast range out there, a new camera's not something to rush into :wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Most cell phone camera's now are pretty good quality so you could always get a nice cell phone like a Galaxy S4.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I find the Galaxies too big. I like my iPhone 4, although the camera sucks, it fits nicely in my hand; the flash makes all the photos look the same.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

41 megapixels in a phone. :SHOCKED:

Nokia 1020


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Looks like we've moved on to gigagiga pixels now: :rofl::rofl:
> 
> London World Record Panoramic Photo: See Big Ben, London Eye, Tower Bridge, and more than you can imagine.


What camera was that shot with?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Fair enough, with the vast range out there, a new camera's not something to rush into :wink:


I couldn't agree more .. I spent some time weighing up my needs before getting my Sony TX5 .. and as much time again debating whether to get it repaired or get another camera when it started to go faulty the second time around. Luckily The first time was covered by guarantee.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Solidify said:


> What camera was that shot with?


I don't know precisely what camera was used, but there's lots of pics to make it:-



> This is an 80-gigapixel panoramic photo, made from 7886 individual images. This panorama was shot from the top of the Centre Point building in central London, in the summer of 2010.
> 
> 
> More.........


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

WereBo said:


> Fair enough, with the vast range out there, a new camera's not something to rush into :wink:


Only that's what I did. Do I regret it, sometimes. But I've got it now, so time to make the most of it.


----------



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking at the competitions i prefer to go with a Phone camera, and yes ill be looking for the Lumia 1020 , 41 MP with such crisp images in a phone.

Iv seen some comparison videos comparing the Lumia 1020 with a DSLR and the results are astounding!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This old post is closed

BG


----------

